# Ladyfingers - AG doll - VOTE! VOTE! VOTE!



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Here on some photos of my latest knitting projects. It's election day - did you vote?

1. Sweater, pants, boots and pom-pom hat. I used Caron's Simply Soft - Party - yarn in Teal Sparkle, Rich Red Sparkle, and Snow Sparkle.
2. Sweater, peddle pushers, "high tops" and pom-pom hat. This was knit with Red Heart Team Colors in Green and White. This yarn was stiff and felt "scratchy" while working with it. Never again! The sweater and hat were knit in self-striping green & white, while the peddle pushers were done in white only. The high top "tennis shoes" were done in green only, with white "laces".
3. Low-waisted dress and hat, knit with Ultra Mellowspun DK in Peony, with the trim knit with Herrschener's Ultrafleece in multi-colors (#5 bulky yarn).
4. Sweater with tie-belt knit in Rozelli Polaris (#2 fine) yarn, in white with sequins, pants knit with Patton's Lace Sequin yarn (#2 fine) in Aquamarine. Boots knit in Polaris white, and the long Tossle Cap was knit in Aquamarine and white sequined yarn, done in stripes with a multi-colored pom-pom.
5. Striped Sweater, pants, boots and pom-pom cap. Sweater knit with Caron Simply Soft - Party (sparkle) yarn - in Rich Red Sparkle, Snow Sparkle, and Emerald Sparkle. Boots in Red Sparkle, Cap in Emerald Sparkle with Red & White Sparkle pom-pom.
6. This is a two-toned dress knit with Caron's Simply Soft - Party - in Royal Sparkle and Fuchsia Sparkle - very full skirt with bottom double ruffle. (Bottom ruffle is in White Sparkle for a "petticoat" effect.) Ruffled headband and Royal Sparkle Mary Jane Shoes.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

All these are SO precious! Love all the colors and especially the sparkle.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Love all of them, your brain must work overtime,how do you do it ...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful designs. I love the peony dress xx


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your little outfits are gorgeous!!!!!! I love using your patterns for my dolls too!!!!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, you have done it again!!!!Those are fantastic!


----------



## Grandma Annette (Feb 8, 2012)

THEY ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL I HAVE BOUGHT SOME DOLLS JUST SO I CAN KNIT YOUR PATTERNS


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Your patterns are beautiful. You have a great sense of colour and what goes together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't pick... I love them all!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I really should be working on things like this - I have three great-grandaughters with AG dolls. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I voted! Beautiful work! Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine gorgeous as always,i have bought three AG dolls since i came on to kp.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Ladyfingers, you are amazing!! My grandaughter is thrilled with the sweater, hat and leg warmers I made for her doll. Thank you so much for generously sharing your patterns.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

your knitting creativity blows me away. I can work from your patterns, but only your patterns. No imagination here. Thanks for putting out basic and then telling us what to do with the basic.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Love the outfits, especially the sport one! How did you do the shoes? Let me know, please. I like to make that for my granddaughter who is a soccer player.


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

I have so many of your patterns and would love to have these too!!! My granddaughter loves them all. 

Can you send them to me?
Thanks
Bettye


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh Boy!! Love all your patterns, Elaine. AND I've passed some on to church groups for bazaars. Everyone loves them! I've wondered where you've been, BUT I know now. Great work!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Elaine they are absolutely beautiful. Since you are such a gem donating your wonderful talent to us, I am going to make a donation today, in your honor to our local WISH project. They help families in need with clothing, furniture and many other household items. Sometimes they need to buy cribs for the babies and I will write a check to them for this much needed service in our community. Thanks again for everything. christine (from Lowell, MA)


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE these! You are so talented!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Adorable, as usual! I love your patterns.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I vote for ALL of them, clear winner.
Thanks again for sharing and for your creativity.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

They are all great.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

All are so beautiful. How could one vote for just one outfit.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

I am not allowed to vote but the result was what I hoped for! 
The doll's outfits are just too enchanting. Love the red dress.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you have AG Knitting Handouts 1, 2,and 3 you will be able to knit the above outfits:
1. Striped sweater outfit: Basic top with K1, P1 rib at neckline, work in stock.stitch raglan shaping for 10 rows. Cut Jade yarn. Attach Red and stock.stitch for 2 rows, drop red, attach white, stock.st. for 2 rows. Continue with red and white striping until you have 14 stitches BEFORE first marker. Knit across 14 sts, work next set of stitches for sleeve, continuing the stripes - end sleeves with 4 rows of white ribbing. Knit across bodice to second sleeve. Work this sleeve the same way. Knit across remaining 14 sts. Work red and white stripes to waistline. End sweater with 4 rows of ribbing in white. Basic pants. Basic boots. Basic hat with pom-pom - use Jade for hat and mix red and white yarn together for big pom-pom.
2. Team Spirit outfit: Basic top with ribbing at neckline, sleeves and waistband - using self-striping green and white. Basic pants in white - work pant legs for ONLY 14 rows. Bind off. Basic boots. Use white yarn to "lace" up the "high tops". Self-striping Jade and white hat with Jade pom-pom.
3. Peony Dress: Use #5 weight bulky yarn to cast on for neckline - K2 rows. Drop bulky yarn. Attach peony yarn - work basic top with capped sleeves - use bulky yarn to knit 2 rows at end of sleeves. Bodice: Stock.stitch 20 rows (for drop-waist), knit 2 rows in bulky yarn, with peony, knit and increase in EVERY row across. Stock.stitch for 18 rows. End with knitting 4 rows of bulky yarn. (Ran out of yarn, so no shoes.)
4. Sequin Sweater & Pants: White yarn with sequins, knit basic top with ribbed neckline, long sleeves with ribbed cuffs, and ribbing at waistband. Cut white yarn, attach blue sequined yarn and continue knitting pants - basic ATTACHED pants pattern. Belt: Cast on 76 stitches in white sequined yarn, knit 6 rows. Bind off. Attach center of belt to center back of sweater with 3-4 knots - so it won't get lost! Knit basic boots in white sequined yarn. Tossle cap: Cast on with blue sequined yarn 56 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 20 rows. Next Row: Knit 13, Knit 3 together, knit 22, Knit 3 together, Knit 13.= 56 sts. Work in blue and white stripes - knit 2 rows each for 6 rows. Then continue stripes, but Knit across, knitting 2 together on every FIFTH stitch across. Continue stripes for 6 rows. Work decrease row in every 5th st. Stripes for 6 rows. Decrease. Continue until 3 stitches on the needle. Cut LONG strand, thread on darning needle, pull of the 3 stitches. Knot securely. Sew long back seam. Make blue and white big pom pom to attach to end of tossle.
5. Holiday Sweater outfit: Basic top in red, white, green stripes, as follows:
4 rows red ribbing
4 rows white stock.st.
2 rows red stock.st.
4 rows white stock. st.
2 rows green stock.st.
4 rows white stock. sto. - on 4th white row, knit across 14 sts, remove marker, work in K1, P1 RED ribbing on sleeve stitcheds only, remove marker, work across bodice in white, remove marker, work in K1, P1 RED ribbing on sleeve stitches only, knit across remaining 14 stitches to end of row. Work bodice stripes:
2 rows red stock.st.
4 rows white stock.st.
2 rows green stock.st.
4 rows white stock.st.
2 rows red stock.st.
4 rows white stock.st.
4 rows K1, P1, RED ribbing.
Basic pants. Basic boots. Basic hat with red & white pom-pom.
6. Two-tone dress: Basic top, stock.st. in fuchsia until you have 11 stitches BEFORE the first marker. Cut fuchsia. Attach Royal, continue pattern to complete capped sleeves. Stock.stitch bodice for 10 rows. Knit 4 rows. Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row for a very full skirt. Stock.st. for 14 rows. KNIT 2 ROWS. Cut Royal. Attach WHITE. Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row. Stock.st. for 10 rows. Bind off. With a smaller needle, pick up "purl bump" stitches across the row just above the white ruffle. Attach Royal, knit and increase in EVERY stitch across. Stock st. for 10 rows. Bind off in knit. (Optional: work a crochet chain in white around the fuchsia necklikne.)
Headband: Cast on 168 sts in white. Cut white. Attach fuchsia knit 4 rows. Cut fuchsia. Attach Royal. Knit 2 together across row - 84 sts. Next Row: * knit 1, K2 together, continue from * across row. = 56 sts. Knit 4 rows. Bind off. Sew seams. 
With right side facing you - put doll's hair through headband, pull up on doll's head, so white ruffled edge surrounds her head.
Sorry this is so long....


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I especially love the first striped sweater.....but I LOVE all Your patterns and Your generositY in sharing them with us!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

very very holiday looking,I really like the red'silver,blue


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Like the team spirit. Well done


----------



## 1Elanor (Nov 4, 2012)

your patterns and outfits are adorable-I am new to this Forum --how do I get your patterns for AG


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

they are all nice but my favorite is the peony dress


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

What a beautiful wardrobe!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome - 1Elanor.....
You can find quite a few patterns for the AG doll, Barbie and the tiny baby dolls here on this KP website. Just go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers" and click on the Search button. A long list will open. You will find the patterns in the sub-section "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Just click on each title to see the pattern, photo and all comments.

A member has provided us with a PDF Download button. Once you click on a title, you will see the pattern, photo and comments - scroll down to find "Daeanarah" - the PDF Download button is located in the middle of her remarks. Just click on the button and it will open to a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer - for easy printing.

You can also see over 150 photos for the AG doll, Barbie and the tiny baby dolls by clicking on the titles in the sub-section "Pictures". There are sets of photos only - no patterns, but they match up with the patterns in the 3 AG doll knitting handouts and the one Barbie handout.

If you want the handouts, send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I'll send them via reply e-mail ASAP.

Again, welcome to this terrific KP Forum. You will find friendly, cheerful and often helpful people here - all waiting to get to know you.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

So are these for your granddaughters? how difficult are they, my granddaughter would love them. I am new to knitting would a beginner attempt any thing like these? Are you selling the patterns, or maybe I should say the outfits? You did just a great job.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Beadlady:

Most of my knitted doll clothes are knit from the top down, with ring markers to separate the back/sleeve/front/sleeve/back. You knit across the row, increasing before and after each of the four markers, then purl back with no increasing.
Once you reach a specific number of stitches BEFORE the first marker - you bind off the sleeve stitches, knit across the front bodice, bind off the second sleeve, and knit the remaining stitches. When you purl back, you purl 2 stitches together at each underarm to "anchor" the front and back. Then it's just straight knit and purl for the bodice for 8-10 rows to the waist. Once you get to the waist you will increase in every other stitch for the skirt, or increase in every stitch for a full skirt. You can also continue knitting from the waist to make a pair of long pants ATTACHED to the top.

See - it's very easy! The instructions are detailed, and a new knitter should have no problem - as long as you know how to knit, purl, rib (knit 1, purl 1), increase (knit in front and back of the same stitch), decrease (knit 2 stitches together), cast on and bind off - you should be able to do most of the patterns. 

A few "fancy" stitch patterns are included, but they are very basic knit stitches. One nice thing about knitting doll clothes - it doesn't take very long until you have a finished product and you can sit back and admire your work. This can be very addictive, and can become a new hobby for those of you who don't have little girls in the family. The doll clothes are also great items for church or school bazaars - they knit up quickly and you can let your imagination run wild with colors.

Try it! It's fun!


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, every single one!


----------



## IrisW (Nov 7, 2012)

Love all the outfits Love the dress Great work


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

The outfits are absolutely gorgeous!! Makes me jealous of such talent! My granddaughters are still a bit young to play with that kind of doll.

Love your computer keyboard on how it lights up. Must be great at night time. Where did you get it?

Angie


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

My son bought the keyboard for me. He said he went online and bought it "somewhere" for about $30.00. Yes, it does light up in three colors: pale blue, lavender, and bright red. I prefer the bright red and it is really easy to see at night, especially numbers when I'm entering my password and ordering with a credit card (more numbers).


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Love these patterns.... you are a genius!!! Thank you.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness how did I miss these ones? they are just adorable I love them all  just love the pompom tassels on the hats ) your so creative and have a wonderful talent thanks again for sharing enjoy your day. 

Tammy


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Grandma Annette said:


> THEY ARE ALL SO BEAUTIFUL I HAVE BOUGHT SOME DOLLS JUST SO I CAN KNIT YOUR PATTERNS


Me too, cannot resist


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine's Patterns can be seen at
do a search for

Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns

There you will find Elaine's patterns in pdf format.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

love all your outfits... how can anyone pick just one!!!


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

these dresses are more beautiful .Ilove it


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

I like very much what Ladyfingers do its so nice and thanks you for our reference . Ilikes do some thinks for ag dolls . Sorry for my English I a French peapol I writte not very well .thanks again


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Oh, you talented lady!!! All are adorable. Yes, I voted and I'm also voting to give you an A+ on these cute AG doll outfits.


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

your patterns are so nice ,Ivote for you ,You are the Queen Ladyfingers you have my vote


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes Elaine, I voted and I vote that you are a very special person that shares your patterns and beautiful work with all of us...You certainly get my vote!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Elaine, yes I voted...love seeing all of your lovely AG Doll clothes. I have knitted several of your patterns, and look forward to knitting more. You are a special, talented lady! Keep 'em coming!
Edie (EdithAnn) :sm11:


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

You are so amazing. The last dress is SO nice . I like to work with your patterns .THANK YOU ,I vote for all your new patterns


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

I like all it s difficulteto say which one is the best


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

They are all precious. You are one talented lady!


----------



## AriaF89 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

